# Bank of Ireland V AIB



## Dee101 (30 Jan 2008)

Hi guys

After being with the same bank for the past 7 years, I am going to close my account. They have never been great but as per my thread yesterday, they are getting progressively worse. I have been meaning to change my bank for a while now but due to my own laziness I have just stuck with them although I wasn't happy with the service!.

So my thinking is to go with Bank of Ireland or AIB. Which in your opinion are the best to bank with? I know this is a broad question but I would appreciate any advice as I don't want to be making another mistake!
Also I have an overdraft with my current bank - would this be easy to carry over to the new bank?

Thanks for reading the post


----------



## Yeager (30 Jan 2008)

Have you considered Ulster Bank? 

I changed to them before xmas and got 150 euro cash for closing my Bank of Ireland Account. They have a switcher team in place and the whole process was hassle free to be honest. It took about one hour of time in total to fill out the relevant forms etc. I also changed my credit card and they picked up the balance that I owned B of I. They are also offer 9 months interest free (on the type i have a Zinc Credit Card) on this too which is handy if you are paying it off, i subsequently payed all mine a few weeks ago and am gurrently in the green!

The 150 euro switcher deal has been extended to March 31st so get in I say and get 150 euro cash for doing something you are going to do anyhow.


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jan 2008)

See the _Financial Best Buys _list of personal current accounts on offer. Also the www.itsyourmoney.ie survey of personal current accounts. Don't restrict yourself to just _BoI _or _AIB_. You should at least consider _Halifax _too in my opinion.


----------

